# 48 Whizzer Pacemaker



## 55tbird (Feb 28, 2014)

Finally finished my 48 Whizzer Pacemaker project. Rebuilt engine runs great! Only wish it wasn't -20 degrees outside or I would have gone for a ride. Guess I'm on to my next winter project.  Mike


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice job!!!!!

Boy, you got lots of toys!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice! do you have any before shots?


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Mike
Very nice!

Frank


----------



## Boris (Feb 28, 2014)

Great job! Nice special touches.


----------



## Vistva View (Mar 4, 2014)

*Vvery nice!!!*



55tbird said:


> Finally finished my 48 Whizzer Pacemaker project. Rebuilt engine runs great! Only wish it wasn't -20 degrees outside or I would have gone for a ride. Guess I'm on to my next winter project.  Mike




I am working on two whizeers...would like to hear more about your project....


----------

